# Green Chile Frittata



## Raine (Apr 13, 2005)

Green Chile Frittata

 Makes 10 servings. 

10 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 pinch salt
1 (7 ounce) can diced green chile peppers, drained
1 (16 ounce) container low-fat cottage cheese
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
1/4 cup melted butter


Directions
1 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Lightly 
   grease a 9x13 inch baking dish.
2 In a large bowl, mix the eggs, flour, baking powder, 
   and salt. Stir in the green chile peppers, cottage cheese, 
   Cheddar cheese, and melted butter. Pour into the prepared baking dish.
3 Bake 15 minutes in the preheated oven. Reduce heat to 
   325 degrees F (165 degrees C), and continue baking for 35 to 40 minutes. Cool slightly, and cut into small squares.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 15, 2005)

Great recipe Rainee.  I moved to the Eggs, Cheese, and Dairy section as a frittata is egg based.


----------



## sarah (Apr 15, 2005)

sounds like a wonderful recipe rainee,gonna make it this sunday,thanks!


----------

